# What's wrong with this statement of faith?



## JoshCasey (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, this is my first real theological thread start, so I'll just open it with a question. 

Many of you have probably heard of Bill Gothard. His ministry is the umbrella organization for ATI, which is a homeschooling group (some would call it other...). I looked up their statement of faith and found this wording, which I think is rather interesting:

_We believe in the one true God, existing in three Persons: Father, Son, and Holy Spirit. These three are coequal from all eternity, each with distinct personalities, but of one essence._

http://ati.iblp.org/ati/about/statementoffaith/

The big deal of course is the word "personalities". I admit it's pretty vague, but it sure doesn't seem to carry the same effect as "persons". What do you guys think?

<note: taken to a new thread>
_Also, any discussion on Gothard, the Institute in Basic Life Principles (http://www.iblp.org) and/or ATI (http://ati.iblp.org) is also welcome._


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2007)

You want them both in this thread...or do you want to start a new thread for Gothard?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 10, 2007)

For what it's worth



> Denial of the three Personalities or Persons
> 
> This results from a denial of the statement, "The Father, Son, and Holy Spirit are distinct, eternal Persons".
> 
> ...



from the Theopedia


----------



## JoshCasey (Jan 10, 2007)

Let's take the Gothard discussion to another thread then. It is probably too general for this specific area.


----------



## Herald (Jan 10, 2007)

JoshCasey said:


> Hey, this is my first real theological thread start, so I'll just open it with a question.
> 
> Many of you have probably heard of Bill Gothard. His ministry is the umbrella organization for ATI, which is a homeschooling group (some would call it other...). I looked up their statement of faith and found this wording, which I think is rather interesting:
> 
> ...



Josh - speaking stictly about Gothard's view of the Trinity, I have no problem with it. He does state that each member of the godhead is a person. Each person would have a distinct personality. It could be tightened up a bit to avoid confusion but I see nothing wrong with it.

Now as to Gothard's other views....I'll get back to you on those.


----------



## JoshCasey (Jan 10, 2007)

All right, fair enough. Bill Gothard does say as much on his personal website. But it just struck me that that phrasology was not as specific. It's certainly nonconventional! 

And here is the link to the Gothard thread: http://puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=18417 

It will be interesting to see your replies, Baptist and Lady.


----------

